

Seattle bar first to ban Google Glass - zavulon
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57573387-93/seattle-dive-bar-becomes-first-to-ban-google-glass/

======
outside1234
Do they ban cell phones with cameras as well?

~~~
esolyt
It's not that easy to secretly tape someone with a cellphone.

